# Radio HackRF. Swiss Army Knife For Hackers



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*As Raylan Givins ( Justified )calls em. I just a Gun Thug. meaning if it don't go bang or blow shit up I'm still in the stone age wrestling with fire.

So when I saw this I thought WTF are they talking about???

So here it is. Yawl geeks have fun with it and if ya explain it keep it to small words 

http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygre...-a-300-wireless-swiss-army-knife-for-hackers/*


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Saw that article a few days ago I think.

Simple definition: a radio with no controls that talks to your computer You "install" whatever program you want for whatever you want to do. 

Basically it's a radio that can handle just about the entire communications frequency range and instead of having a bunch of controls, it instead connects to your computer where you would write (or buy) a program to do whatever it is you want to do. Of course just because the program can access (transmit) certain bands, doesn't mean you legally can. On the other side, someone not to worried about rules who gets the "right" software would be able to monitor an awful lot of bands that would normally need a handful of "traditional" radios (at least) to do the same thing.

To equate this to computers: It would be like buying one laptop to do word processing, another laptop to do spreadsheets, another to do surfing, another to do graphics... Instead you buy one laptop and put different programs on them. So instead of buying separate radios (CB, ham, FRS, etc.) you'd buy one radio and just get different programs.


----------



## bad_company (Dec 10, 2012)

I have been keeping an eye on this technology as it progresses.Sure would make comms a whole lot simpler.


----------

